# Drop away rest cock feather up or down?



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I shoot mine cock vane up.


----------



## Dens228 (Dec 16, 2002)

Up


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*vane position*

The norm is too have cock vane up. If you're getting good results, fine. BUT, I once had a rest shooting bullet hole with a drop away rest and after a few shots found my vane getting wrinkled. Yep, the vane was hitting the bottom of the V and amazingly still making a bullet hole. So it was back to the drawing board.


----------



## FLGobstopper (Dec 28, 2004)

With a TR Dropzone on my hunting bow I shoot up. When I shoot down the vane tends to get a little contact on the arrow holder and make it look a little squirely in flight even though it still hits where I'm aiming usually. I haven't paper tuned this bow and maybe I could get better but I'm shooting my tightest groups ever to 50yds with it, and with vane up arrows fly great. So I'm not touching anything until I absolutely have to and will continue to shoot up.


----------



## Tommy2993 (Oct 18, 2005)

up


----------



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

At first, I went with up, because I thought I would get better clearance from the prongs. Then, I realized I was likely getting contact from the right uper vane with the arm of my Quicktune RG rest. I went with cock down, and everything worked out much better.


----------



## Jimmieal1b (Nov 3, 2006)

With my dropzone, I find that vane left works the best. In either up or down, position, I get contact with my cables.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Up:thumbs_up


----------



## toyo1 (Jan 17, 2004)

*Cock Vane*

Up


----------



## jim570 (Jan 23, 2006)

I use an HHA Dart. It shoots the same, cock up or down. Very good rest. Not expensive. Never see it mentioned here on AT.


----------



## lefteye (Oct 24, 2005)

:thumbs_up UP


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

2 bt's
2 b1'S
2mathews
all mz's all cock up.....:thumbs_up


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

cock up:wink:


----------



## Scablands (Jul 31, 2006)

Depends on the rest.
Up on QAD, Ripcord and Trophy Taker.
Down on Bodoodle Bullet and NAP 2000.


----------



## b0w_sniper (Oct 11, 2004)

Twisted, but up.


----------



## Hunterdon (Sep 13, 2004)

Out


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Up


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

up, down, left or right whatever it takes.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

If the rest is working right, it shouldn't matter where you put your cock. I prefer to shoot with my cock up but when I was having clearance problems a while back ago, I started shooting cock vane down.


----------



## dicksenn (Feb 26, 2006)

Up, for me.


----------



## Simpson (Dec 11, 2006)

:thumbs_do


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

IMO, it absolutely depends on the rest. A rest with a solid post in the middle gets shot cock vane up by me. A rest with a gap between two prongs gets shot cock vane down. Use whichever orientation gives you the highest likelyhood of clearance. There is no correct method that covers all rests.


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

Up for me with my Drop Zone. Works great.


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

up


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

I shoot with mine out. I your vanes are hitting the rest, then its not adjusted properly.


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

Up!!!
Dave Nowlin


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

I shoot with the cock feather up, but it really shouldn't matter. The rest should drop before the vanes get there. If your vanes are making contact when you shoot, then something needs adjusting. I have no contact issues with my Quick Tune 2000. It drops flawlessly every time.


----------



## hoytshtr (Mar 7, 2005)

*mine is up*

:thumbs_up


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

Top Gun Phantom-UP


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

*Neither*

Out for max clearance of cable.


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

neednew1 said:


> I shoot with mine out. I your vanes are hitting the rest, then its not adjusted properly.


I also shoot mine out.
I can adjust the cable rod and bring the buss and power cable in so there is not so much torque in the system.


----------



## Backyard Archer (Oct 25, 2005)

Slippy Field said:


> If the rest is working right, it shouldn't matter where you put your cock. I prefer to shoot with my cock up but when I was having clearance problems a while back ago, I started shooting cock vane down.


I know it sounds immature but you gotta laugh if you read the first part of this statement and realize at the end that the subject is an arrow. Sorry, but I had to say something.


----------



## Snuffer (Oct 15, 2002)

Depends on the laucher arms. Up on the Trophey Taker Down on the NAP Quick Tunes


----------



## Mark250 (Dec 4, 2003)

Shoot with the cock vane up.


----------



## deerboy (Oct 12, 2004)

up for me!


----------



## Backyard Archer (Oct 25, 2005)

I thought the purpose of a drop away rest was to avoid fletching contact all together. If thats true then would vane up or down make a difference?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Backyard Archer said:


> I thought the purpose of a drop away rest was to avoid fletching contact all together. If thats true then would vane up or down make a difference?


Precisely, as previous posters have said, if your dropaway is working 100% correctly it should not matter. If you call a company say Golden Key and you tell them you are having clearance problems and they say "have you tried to shoot cock feather down" then you know that either they don't know what they are talking about or their rests are junk. :thumbs_do


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

up


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Up with my Tropy Taker:thumbs_up


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Out away from riser for cable clearance.:wink:


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

Actually, I shoot cock vane out.


----------



## Remmag (Jul 30, 2003)

Out:darkbeer:


----------



## tmiller (Jan 17, 2007)

Cock out on DZ for cable clearance.


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

Out.


----------



## rhenj (Aug 14, 2004)

Out


----------

